# General Drain snake cable replacement



## akerplmbr (Dec 22, 2009)

Got a General Speedrooter 91,just wondering if anyone knows how to change the cable out? Been to General site,no help. No other sites i could find to help,,just dont want to damage it,,Thanks


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

akerplmbr said:


> Got a General Speedrooter 91,just wondering if anyone knows how to change the cable out? Been to General site,no help. No other sites i could find to help,,just dont want to damage it,,Thanks


Read the manual that comes with the machine.


----------



## akerplmbr (Dec 22, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Read the manual that comes with the machine.


no manual,,,used machine.


----------



## justdrains1 (Apr 8, 2009)

call the General ask for the list of repair shops get it done there and next time you do it.


----------

